# [ intel x3100 ] startx lent au demarage [ presque resolut ]

## VIKING

bonjour,

Je souhaite installer les drivers intel pour ma carte graphique intel x3100. Je vais donc voir dans le noyau et voici ce que je selectionne : 

```
--> device drivers

      --> graphique support

            <*> /dev/agppart (AGP Support)

                   <M> Intel ....

            <*> Direct Rendering Manager (. . .)

                   <M> Intel . .. 

                   <M> i915 driver
```

Je compile comme il faut, reboot au cas ou, modifie le xorg.conf et je lance un startx. Le server X se lance bien mais au bout d'une minute XD

Je pense qu'il y a un probleme quelque part. Une minute c'est vraiment beaucoup ?

En ce qui concerne le retour en tty apres le meurtre du server X la encore c'est lent. :(

N'etant pas expert en la matiere je viens donc vous parler de mon probleme ^^"

Je vous poste mon xorg.conf ainsi que le log de startx : je m'excuse ca vas faire un message tres long . . .

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux pc-vannes 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-slitaz #4 SMP Sun Oct 19 23:40:04 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 19 October 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 20 09:12:44 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad"

(II) No default mouse found, adding one

(**) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d95c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 1028,0209 rev 0c class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2a02 card 1028,0209 rev 0c class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2a03 card 1028,0209 rev 0c class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2841 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,2845 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:5: chip 8086,2849 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2832 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev f2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2815 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,2850 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2829 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,283e card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 1180,0832 card 1028,0209 rev 05 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:1: chip 1180,0822 card 1028,0209 rev 22 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:2: chip 1180,0843 card 1028,0209 rev 12 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1028,0209 rev 12 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:4: chip 1180,0852 card 1028,0209 rev 12 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 09:00:0: chip 14e4,1713 card 1028,0209 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0c:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1021 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,13), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 11: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,11,11), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,12,12), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 12 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 13: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,13,14), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 13 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 13 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 13 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf01fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 9: bridge is at (0:28:5), (0,9,9), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 9 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe400000 - 0xfe4fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfea00000/20, 0xe0000000/28, I/O @ 0xeff8/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfeb00000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe8ff000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe5f0000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe4ff700 - 0xfe4ff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe4ff600 - 0xfe4ff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe4ff500 - 0xfe4ff5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe4ff400 - 0xfe4ff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe4ff800 - 0xfe4fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9fb700 - 0xfe9fb7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9fb800 - 0xfe9fbfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfed1c000 - 0xfed1c3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9fc000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfed1c400 - 0xfed1c7ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00006ee0 - 0x00006eff (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00006ec8 - 0x00006ecb (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00006ec0 - 0x00006ec7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00006eb8 - 0x00006ebb (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00006eb0 - 0x00006eb7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00006fa0 - 0x00006faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00006f40 - 0x00006f5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00006f60 - 0x00006f7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00006f80 - 0x00006f9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00006f00 - 0x00006f1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00006f20 - 0x00006f3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe8ff000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe5f0000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe4ff700 - 0xfe4ff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe4ff600 - 0xfe4ff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe4ff500 - 0xfe4ff5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe4ff400 - 0xfe4ff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe4ff800 - 0xfe4fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9fb700 - 0xfe9fb7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9fb800 - 0xfe9fbfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfed1c000 - 0xfed1c3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9fc000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfed1c400 - 0xfed1c7ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00006ee0 - 0x00006eff (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00006ec8 - 0x00006ecb (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00006ec0 - 0x00006ec7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00006eb8 - 0x00006ebb (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00006eb0 - 0x00006eb7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00006fa0 - 0x00006faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00006f40 - 0x00006f5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00006f60 - 0x00006f7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00006f80 - 0x00006f9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00006f00 - 0x00006f1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00006f20 - 0x00006f3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe8ff000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe5f0000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe4ff700 - 0xfe4ff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe4ff600 - 0xfe4ff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe4ff500 - 0xfe4ff5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe4ff400 - 0xfe4ff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe4ff800 - 0xfe4fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9fb700 - 0xfe9fb7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9fb800 - 0xfe9fbfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfed1c000 - 0xfed1c3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfe9fc000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfed1c400 - 0xfed1c7ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00006ee0 - 0x00006eff (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00006ec8 - 0x00006ecb (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00006ec0 - 0x00006ec7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00006eb8 - 0x00006ebb (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00006eb0 - 0x00006eb7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00006fa0 - 0x00006faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00006f40 - 0x00006f5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00006f60 - 0x00006f7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00006f80 - 0x00006f9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00006f00 - 0x00006f1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00006f20 - 0x00006f3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe8ff000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe5f0000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe4ff700 - 0xfe4ff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe4ff600 - 0xfe4ff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe4ff500 - 0xfe4ff5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe4ff400 - 0xfe4ff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe4ff800 - 0xfe4fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9fb700 - 0xfe9fb7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9fb800 - 0xfe9fbfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfed1c000 - 0xfed1c3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfe9fc000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfed1c400 - 0xfed1c7ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00006ee0 - 0x00006eff (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00006ec8 - 0x00006ecb (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00006ec0 - 0x00006ec7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00006eb8 - 0x00006ebb (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00006eb0 - 0x00006eb7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00006fa0 - 0x00006faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00006f40 - 0x00006f5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00006f60 - 0x00006f7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00006f80 - 0x00006f9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00006f00 - 0x00006f1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00006f20 - 0x00006f3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe8ff000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe5f0000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe4ff700 - 0xfe4ff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe4ff600 - 0xfe4ff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe4ff500 - 0xfe4ff5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe4ff400 - 0xfe4ff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe4ff800 - 0xfe4fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9fb700 - 0xfe9fb7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9fb800 - 0xfe9fbfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfed1c000 - 0xfed1c3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfe9fc000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfed1c400 - 0xfed1c7ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00006ee0 - 0x00006eff (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00006ec8 - 0x00006ecb (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00006ec0 - 0x00006ec7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00006eb8 - 0x00006ebb (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00006eb0 - 0x00006eb7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00006fa0 - 0x00006faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00006f40 - 0x00006f5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00006f60 - 0x00006f7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00006f80 - 0x00006f9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00006f00 - 0x00006f1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00006f20 - 0x00006f3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFEA00000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 1424  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2006  Week: 1

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 29  vert.: 18

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  290 x 180 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  290 x 180 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  XU290

(II) intel(0):  #2=Fe©å

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af241400000000

(II) intel(0):    01100103801d12780a87f594574f8c27

(II) intel(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101ee1b00a8502017303020

(II) intel(0):    360022b410000019ee1b00a850201730

(II) intel(0):    3020360022b410000000000000fe0058

(II) intel(0):    553239300042313333455731000000fe

(II) intel(0):    0023323d466582a9e501010a2020004b

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 5156

(II) intel(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle seperate sync.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVO device VID/DID: 04:AE.00, clock range 25.0MHz - 165.0MHz, input 1: Y, input 2: N, output 1: Y, output 2: N

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 1424  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2006  Week: 1

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 29  vert.: 18

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  290 x 180 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  290 x 180 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  XU290

(II) intel(0):  #2=Fe©å

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af241400000000

(II) intel(0):    01100103801d12780a87f594574f8c27

(II) intel(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101ee1b00a8502017303020

(II) intel(0):    360022b410000019ee1b00a850201730

(II) intel(0):    3020360022b410000000000000fe0058

(II) intel(0):    553239300042313333455731000000fe

(II) intel(0):    0023323d466582a9e501010a2020004b

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 5156

(II) intel(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle seperate sync.

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   71.50  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TMDS-1

(II) intel(0): Output TV connected

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output TV

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x30.0   26.89  1024 1025 1088 1120  768 769 800 801 (24.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x30.0   17.00  800 801 864 896  600 601 632 633 (19.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "848x480"x30.0   14.51  848 849 912 944  480 481 512 513 (15.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x30.0   11.31  640 641 704 736  480 481 512 513 (15.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV connected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Output TV using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe8ff000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe5f0000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe4ff700 - 0xfe4ff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe4ff600 - 0xfe4ff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe4ff500 - 0xfe4ff5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe4ff400 - 0xfe4ff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe4ff800 - 0xfe4fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfe9fb700 - 0xfe9fb7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfe9fb800 - 0xfe9fbfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfed1c000 - 0xfed1c3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfe9fc000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xfed1c400 - 0xfed1c7ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] 0   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IS[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00006ee0 - 0x00006eff (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00006ec8 - 0x00006ecb (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00006ec0 - 0x00006ec7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00006eb8 - 0x00006ebb (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00006eb0 - 0x00006eb7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00006fa0 - 0x00006faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00006f40 - 0x00006f5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00006f60 - 0x00006f7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00006f80 - 0x00006f9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00006f00 - 0x00006f1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x00006f20 - 0x00006f3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000eff8 - 0x0000efff (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [44] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 238592 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 954364 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed: dri not loaded

(II) intel(0): Allocating 5472 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00041fff: exa G965 state buffer (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00050000-0x02147fff: front buffer (33760 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x02148000-0x02157fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0077f000 (pgoffset 1919)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x02148000 (pgoffset 8520)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe A

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Disabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 290 x 180

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) TouchPad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(--) TouchPad touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) TouchPad: Core Pointer

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TouchPad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) TouchPad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(--) TouchPad touchpad found

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Thu Jun  5 00:10:21 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "intel"

    VendorName     "intel"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280*768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Last edited by VIKING on Tue Oct 21, 2008 6:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thelinuxfr

Salut,

Donne nous un petit "dmesg" car ton fichier semble correctement pour moi à première vu. Je vois juste que ACPI n'est pas activé, regarde si tu as acipd de démarré et/ou si tu la compilé  :Wink: .

Sinon pour forcer EXA regarde ici http://blog.thelinuxfr.org/Configuration-de-Xorg-1-4-2-sous.html. De plus, j'ai eu des problèmes avec Xorg 1.3. Je n'avais pas d'accélération graphique (glxgears). J'ai du installer Xorg 1.4.2 http://blog.thelinuxfr.org/Probleme-avec-les-drivers-Intel-2.html#forum22

++

----------

## VIKING

J'ai fait exprès de ne pas compiler acpi : j'en ai pas tellement besoin pour ce que je veux faire. A moins que ça ne resoud mon problème avec le serveur X sinon je ne pense pas que je vais le compiler.

Pour plus de détails : je n'ai pas besoin de gérer les températures ou les vitesses de quoi que ce soit. Du coup j'ai préféré l'enlever, je ne vois pas pourquoi je garderais quelque chose que je n'utilise pas ^^" 

Je vais regarder tes explications ;) en attendant voici mon dmesg : 

```

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-slitaz (root@pc-vannes) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #4 SMP Sun Oct 19 23:40:04 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f66d800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f66d800 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000feda6000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

118MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009f000 for 1024 bytes.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 259693) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   259693

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   259693

On node 0 totalpages: 259693

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 236 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 30081 pages, LIFO batch:7

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:b8000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257665

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 vga=792

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1995.130 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1024060k/1038772k available (3002k kernel code, 14064k reserved, 1451k data, 220k init, 121268k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffa0000 - 0xfffff000   ( 380 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0561000 - 0xc0598000   ( 220 kB)

      .data : 0xc03ee8c4 - 0xc05595d8   (1451 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03ee8c4   (3002 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3993.55 BogoMIPS (lpj=1996776)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 160 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfad46, last bus=14

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 01 [IRQ]

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2815] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: 0xfe600000-0xfe7fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000f0000000-0x00000000f01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfe400000-0xfe4fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 0000:00:1c.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 0000:00:1c.3. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 0000:00:1c.5. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

fuse init (API version 7.9)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[8086:283f] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[8086:2841] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[8086:2845] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[8086:2849] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 7616k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 1.0.8-k2

Copyright (c) 2007 Intel Corporation.

ixgbe: Intel(R) 10 Gigabit PCI Express Network Driver - version 1.1.18

ixgbe: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver - version 1.0.126-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:09:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:0c:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:09:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95906) rev c002 PHY(5906)] (PCI Express) 10/100Base-TX Ethernet 00:21:9b:d3:64:97

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[0]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

arcnet loaded.

arcnet: RFC1201 "standard" (`a') encapsulation support loaded.

arcnet: COM90xx chipset support

S1: No ARCnet cards found.

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kdmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:0c:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:09:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH8M: IDE controller (0x8086:0x2850 rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ICH8M: IDE port disabled

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x6fa0-0x6fa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 705733004 ns)

hda: HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GSA-S10N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 1.00

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:0c:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:09:00.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe9fb800 port 0xfe9fb900 irq 10

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe9fb800 port 0xfe9fba00 irq 10

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HM160HI, HH100-11, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM160HI  HH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

PCI: Assigned IRQ 7 for device 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 7 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 7, io mem 0xfed1c400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 7 for device 0000:00:1d.7

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1a.0, have irq 10, want irq 7

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.0, have irq 10, want irq 7

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.7, have irq 10, want irq 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xfed1c000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Found IRQ 7 for device 0000:00:1a.0

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1a.0, have irq 10, want irq 7

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.0, have irq 10, want irq 7

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.7, have irq 10, want irq 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 10, io base 0x00006f20

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: setting IRQ 1 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 1 for device 0000:00:1a.1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1a.1, have irq 9, want irq 1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1b.0, have irq 9, want irq 1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.1, have irq 9, want irq 1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 9, io base 0x00006f00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

PCI: Found IRQ 7 for device 0000:00:1d.0

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1a.0, have irq 10, want irq 7

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.0, have irq 10, want irq 7

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.7, have irq 10, want irq 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x00006f80

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PCI: Found IRQ 1 for device 0000:00:1d.1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1a.1, have irq 9, want irq 1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1b.0, have irq 9, want irq 1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.1, have irq 9, want irq 1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 9, io base 0x00006f60

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Assigned IRQ 7 for device 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 7 with 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 7, io base 0x00006f40

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbtouchscreen

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input1

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xa04751/0xa00000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

PCI: Found IRQ 1 for device 0000:00:1b.0

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1a.1, have irq 9, want irq 1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1b.0, have irq 9, want irq 1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:1d.1, have irq 9, want irq 1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x001f1500

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB Flash Memory 5.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 8058880 512-byte hardware sectors (4126 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 8058880 512-byte hardware sectors (4126 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded 

 

----------

## VIKING

humm oui bien vu mais est ce que tu as une idée pour regler ce probleme ??

J'ai installé les drivers en dur. Ca ne change rien. J'ai rajouté une section dri a mon xorg.conf, ca ne tourne pas plus vite.

Autre chose que je viens de remarquer : quand je lance xrandr, la aussi c'est lent avant de m'afficher les resultats . . .

Sinon pour le xorg, j'ai simplement installé xorg-server en version 1.3 depuis les dépots de gento .

----------

## gglaboussole

Peut être des choses intéressantes pour ton problème ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703366-highlight-intel+x3100.html

----------

## letchideslandes

Au fait avec le denier serveur, mon xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier      "Intel"
> 
>         Driver          "intel"
> ...

 

donne un log de X

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.2

Release Date: 10 October 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentooportable 2.6.27-gentoo #1 PREEMPT Mon Oct 13 09:20:54 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 15 October 2008  12:35:52AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 20 19:26:22 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Intel"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen 1".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81ddbe0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device rev 2, Mem @ 0xf0000000/0, 0xfaf80000/0, I/O @ 0x0000c000/0

(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/0, 0xfaf00000/0

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.4.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen 1" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 855GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "852GM/855GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFAF80000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 832 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)852MG/852MGE/855MG/855MGE Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)852MG/852MGE/855MG/855MGE Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "IDT", prod id 8902

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "sil164"

(II) LoadModule: "sil164"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sil164.so

(II) Module sil164: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ch7xxx"

(II) LoadModule: "ch7xxx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ch7xxx.so

(II) Module ch7xxx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Detected CH7009B chipset, vendor/device ID 0x85/0x17

(II) intel(0): I2C device "DVOI2C_E:CH7xxx TMDS Controller" registered at address 0xEC.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "IDT", prod id 8902

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 128 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 892 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x80000202 to 0x00000202

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 112128 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 448508 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1536 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)

(WW) intel(0): Allocation error, framebuffer compression disabled

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 10 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xfaf80000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xf0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xf0400000, handle = 0xf0400000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xf1400000, handle = 0xf1400000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xf1800000, handle = 0xf1800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xf1c00000, handle = 0xf1c00000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 12582912 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x000df000 (pgoffset 223)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x000e0000 (pgoffset 224)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x000e4000 (pgoffset 228)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x000e5000 (pgoffset 229)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x000e9000 (pgoffset 233)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x00400000 (pgoffset 1024)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x00800000 (pgoffset 2048)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 7 at 0x01400000 (pgoffset 5120)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 8 at 0x01800000 (pgoffset 6144)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 9 at 0x01c00000 (pgoffset 7168)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00027fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x000df000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x000df000-0x000dffff: Core cursor (4 kB, 0x000000001eb9a000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff: ARGB cursor (16 kB, 0x000000001ebc8000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x000e4000-0x000e4fff: Core cursor (4 kB, 0x000000001eb9f000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x000e5000-0x000e8fff: ARGB cursor (16 kB, 0x000000001ebcc000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x000e9000-0x000e9fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x000000001ebc4000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x00400000-0x007fffff: front buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x00800000-0x013fffff: exa offscreen (12288 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x01400000-0x017fffff: back buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x01800000-0x01bfffff: depth buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x01c00000-0x03bfffff: classic textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x08000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 66 MHz

(WW) intel(0): Chosen PLL clock of 66.5 Mhz more than 2% away from desired 65.0 Mhz

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(WW) intel(0):   Hardware claims pipe A is on while software believes it is off

(WW) intel(0):   Hardware claims plane A is on while software believes it is off

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 246 x 184

(EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.0, module version = 0.15.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.15.2

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad found

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 2.0.6

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "base"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "base"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "fr"
```

il est plus simple de laisser xorg choisir les bonnes options, aiglx dri EXA fonctionnent parfaitement.

----------

## VIKING

Excusez moi de prendre mon temps pour repondre mais en ce moment je suis en pleine phase de rendu de projet + partiels . . . :(

J'ai quand meme eu le temps de faire quelques tests :

 - J'ai modifié mon xorg : rien n'y fait

 - J'ai enlevé les drivers du noyau et testé ceux fournis par portage : xorg ne se lance plus mais indique une erreur au niveau du frame buffer

 - Je recompile le noyau en changeant de frame buffer : je passe de vesa a intel

resultat : je suis obligé de prendre la resolution 800*600 en tty, mais cette fois il y a un temps de boot correcte pour le server X.

je vais reinstaller les drivers en dur dans le noyau parce-que je prefer comme ca. Sinon maintenant j'aimerais bien avoir aussi une bonne resolution en tty ^^"

en attendant merci à tous ;)Last edited by VIKING on Fri Oct 24, 2008 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Tu peux nous filer le contenu de ton fichier /etc/hosts ?

Si ce dernier est pas ou mal configuré ça peut avoir ce genre d'incidence sur X.

----------

## lesourbe

essaie de spécifier le VertRefresh et HorizSync dans ton xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

 

J'sais pas s'il passe du temps à faire ça, mais ça évitera déjà que ça te pollue ton xorg.log.

----------

## VIKING

le probleme est que j'ai déjà configuré VertRefresh et HorizSync dans mon xorg : regarde mon premier message

sinon dans mon hosts il n'y a pas grand chose :

```

127.0.0.1 localhost

::1            localhost

```

----------

